#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  tp-link AC1200 Mesh Wi-fi Router Full Gigabit | MU-MIMO Archer C6 (INSTABILIDADES)

## DUHbnu

O AC1200 Mesh Wi-fi Router Full Gigabit | MU-MIMO Archer C6 apresenta instabilidades em seu funcionamento, principalmente na rede 5G, quando operando com Internet fibra ótica 350 Mega. Instável com TV LG 43 4K, Dell Inspiron15, etc. Quando vai testar sites como FAST, SIMET, nPerf, Copeel, etc ... simplesmente derruba tudo 2,4G e 5G voltando mais ou menos um minuto depois.
A configuração é sai do Modem Fiber Home e entra em um switch TPLINK 8- Port Gigabit TL-SG1008D, vai para um HotSpot Intelbras (100 Mb) e para o AC1200 Archer C6. Fiações em cabo UTP CAT6.
O Sinal na rede cabeada e no HotSpot permanece normal sempre; não se notando problemas quando o Archer C6 derruba todo WI-FI dele 2,4G e 5G. O Archer C6 esta no canal 1 com 40Mhz de banda e o Hotspot esta no canal 11 com 20Mhz de banda. Os sinais chegam a todos pontos com intensidade de -50 a -70dbm.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Para minha ex-esposa configurei da seguinte forma. 
Rede 1 para 2,4 GHZ, para dispositivos que não tenham suporte a 5 GHz
Rede 2 para 5 GHz, notebooks e celulares.
Curiosamente alguns celulares optam por melhor qualidade de sinal ou seja saiu de uma sala 2,4 e fim, meu celular raramente fica conectado a rede 1 mesmo com -85 dBm optando por taxa de dados e sendo instável vai para dados da operadora.

----------

